# Convoy S2/S3



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

I am looking at getting one of these from Aliexpress.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...135-3-2-Group-3-5-Mode/330416_1614328969.html

If I get a 7135x6 in 4C tint, is it safe to say I should get 1.5hr runtime from a 3400mah Panasonic Battery? I'm new to this sort of stuff.

Looking to run it as a helmet light, will it get too hot to run just with velcro or should I go for the exposure helmet mount?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Runtime depends on how you use it. You can't really run high mode on a torch like the S2 for a very long time or it will over heat. Torches like this just aren't designed to run on high mode for a long period of time. 

I own one of the Convoy S2's. Actually I own a couple of the Convoys. They make a decent torch for the helmet. You just need to run the medium mode most of the time. All of mine are 4-modes. Medium mode on these is likely about 300 lumen. On medium a torch like these will run more than 3hrs. 

On occasion I will use a torch on the helmet. Although I like the Convoys I like the BLF A6 I have better. The A6 is similar in form to the Convoys but has a much different UI. The A6 comes with both 4 and 7 mode settings and be user set for memory or no memory. The A6 has a brighter Turbo mode and is brighter than the Convoys ( IMO ). Turbo mode ( ~900- 1000 lumen ) is automatically limited to 45 sec and drops down to the next mode. Lately I've been using the 7-mode setting and really liking mode #5 which is likely near 450-500 lumen. At that setting I should be able to get 2hrs out of a good battery without too much problem. So far I've only used the A6 on one ride but I love the beam pattern and on mode #5 I'm good to go for as long as a single cell will last. No worries...I have lots of back-up cells. 

Keep in mind any torch using a good XM-L2 or XP-L / XP-L Hi type emitters with one good 3400 mAh cell is only going to run maybe an hour at best on High. There are torches though that you can buy that you can choose the driver. If you choose a driver with a max output of 600 lumen than you might get over a hour on one cell.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The BLF A6 to me isn't a good bike light just because it's a direct drive system. Harder to keep a constant output. But if your down around mid output then not too bad.

But your not actually giving the A6 half the credit it deserves for output or you run some really weak cells. Standard 3400mah ncr18650b Panasonic cells actually suck in the blf A6. 

Turbo is Almost 1400 (or more, emitter depending) lumens on fresh charge on a proper cell (like ncr18650ga or similar).

If your doing this for a backup light or short rides EDC flashlight isnt a bad idea. But if your trying to do longer rides on trails and expect an S2+ to be enough for everything, your running the risk of a bad situation. Not a good idea not to at least have a bar light too and carry spare cells at minimum.

Even a convoy (which I do question if your link is authentic convoy and not knock off) isnt a light I would put my life on by itself. Still a cheaper Chinese product, so still risky.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

wicksey said:


> I am looking at getting one of these from Aliexpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...135-3-2-Group-3-5-Mode/330416_1614328969.html
> 
> ...


It might be better to order one that is 7135 x 5. You would have less maximum output but a more usable high mode ( meaning it won't get as hot so fast when on high ). The 4C tint is a NW tint I believe. If you're using good 3400 mAh Panasonics I think you should be good to go. Don't be surprised if you finish rides just using one cell. If you only use the amount of light you actually need one cell will last a long time.

Like I said before, I own two of the Convoys. One I bought from Mt. Electronics ( S2 ). That one was custom built and set-up with *guppy drive* firmware (UI). The other ( S3 ) was bought from Gearbest. The Gearbest one was Chinese but I was still given the choice of # of chips ( 7135's ) and the tint. The S3 has a wider beam pattern ( uses a shallower reflector ) and works great on the bars. The S3 comes with both 3 and 5 mode UI's. The S2 is deeper so has a little more throw. Other than the fact that the S3 is maybe 3mm shorter I see no significant difference between them. Build quality on both is very good. Sadly Mt. Electronics will no longer custom build torches ( AFAIK ) or I would highly recommend them.

As for long term quality and dependability; I've had the drivers on cheap LED drop-ins fail before. The Convoy stuff looks to be built much better but if you over use a high power torch on high ( or boost ) mode, the heat might eventually cause a failure. Use it smart and carry a back-up and you should be fine.

And BTW, the 5th mode on the A6 gives me about 100 ft. of usable light. If I need more I have modes 6 and 7. This year I plan on doing more rides with the A6 on the lid but it's hard to leave the ITUO XP3 home.


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

So mixed with a barlight, 7135 x 4 (no x 5 listed) on the helmet should be good for twisty singletrack? (Gearbest says that equates to 600LM)

How long do you reasonably think I will get per 3400 Panasonic cell?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Definitely sounds like your trying to ride that by itself without anything else, I hope that isn't the case. It's not the lumens, it's the "why risk your life to be overly cheap" situation . At least buy 2 of them.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

wicksey said:


> So mixed with a barlight, 7135 x 4 (no x 5 listed) on the helmet should be good for twisty singletrack? (Gearbest says that equates to 600LM)
> 
> How long do you reasonably think I will get per 3400 Panasonic cell?


That's tough to say without actually knowing the actual discharge rate of the Convoy's 600 lm mode. Cree data sheet says a NW XM-L2 will give 580 lm @ 1500ma ( U2 ). A cool white emitter would be a little more if U3 ( 618 lm ) 
If you're using just the 600 mode and leaving it on most of the time maybe 75 to 90 minutes(?). Perhaps maybe another 15 minutes once the output begins to drop. Once again not owning one of the 600lm Convoy versions I'm ball park estimating. Just keep in mind that if you choose to use the high mode only when really needed and run the mid mode most of the time you will get excellent run times.

High mode for the fast and / or twisty stuff, mid mode for slower / flat / straight / up-hill stuff. If you're using a bar lamp in combo the two beams will at times merge and give a better view. Since I use a good bar lamp I can get away with using the mid modes a whole lot. A lot though depends on the type of trails you ride.


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> Definitely sounds like your trying to ride that by itself without anything else


I said I was mixing it with a barlight?


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> .
> 
> Although I like the Convoys I like the BLF A6 I have better. The A6 is similar in form to the Convoys but has a much different UI. The A6 comes with both 4 and 7 mode settings and be user set for memory or no memory. The A6 has a brighter Turbo mode and is brighter than the Convoys ( IMO ). Turbo mode ( ~900- 1000 lumen ) is automatically limited to 45 sec and drops down to the next mode. Lately I've been using the 7-mode setting and really liking mode #5 which is likely near 450-500 lumen. At that setting I should be able to get 2hrs out of a good battery without too much problem. So far I've only used the A6 on one ride but I love the beam pattern and on mode #5 I'm good to go for as long as a single cell will last. No worries...I have lots of back-up cells.


I've picked up a BLF A6 to start with. 2 hours at 450-500 lumen sounds like a good starting point, and I will always carry a spare cell or 2.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry I must have missed the bar light part.

Blf A6 is a fun light, lots of UI options for us light nuts. And rediculous lumen ability for something so small.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I would trust a convoy over a cheap azz bike light any day. Choice of tints and firmware it's kind of a good idea. I have 3 s2+ lights bought from Ali Express, gearbest and one built by a Blf member that is just insane. Xpg3 dr jones firmware 3a. Kicks ass and burns fingers.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

wicksey said:


> I've picked up a BLF A6 to start with. 2 hours at 450-500 lumen sounds like a good starting point, and I will always carry a spare cell or 2.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. The hard part is learning how to change the UI. There's a chart online that explains how to change it but it's not real clear. You have to press the button a number of times ( real fast ) and then wait for the flashes. I think when it flashes once you click it off and it changes from 4 mode to seven ( or vise-versa ). The UI also allows backward changing of modes ( by press button and holding a bit ). There are a number of short cuts like for turbo. Forget how to get to the flash modes but it has some nice flash modes as well. Like I said before I set mine up in the 7-mode and turned on the memory function. Now if I have to change things I'll have to look up that chart again ( go to post #8 )  Going backwards is not easy. You have to time the press perfectly or it doesn't work. Forward is a no-brainer. I just now figured how to access the battery check ( you have to go backwards three times from moonlight mode ). I'm assuming 4 flashes means a full charge.

Sadly lately it's been raining every other day where I live so I haven't gotten much Mt. bike time in this year. Can't wait to get some more night rides in with the A6


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Another ride with the BFL A6*

Tonight I finished one of my day-night rides ( start in day-end while night ) while running the A6 for about a half hour while using one of my new LG MJ1 cells ( 3500mAh ) and using just the #5 mode in the 7-mode menu. When I got home I charged the cell and it took exactly 318 mAh of charge. I've not done a discharge test on the LG cell yet but I'm expecting somewhere around a real 3300 mAh. I have no idea of the discharge rate of the 5th mode in the torch but with the info I have I'd say I'd expect to get somewhere around 5hrs. It's still hard for me to believe it only took that much but when I put the cell in the charger it was still reading more than 4.1 volts.

Actually I could of used a bit more light coming off the helmet tonight as the trails were wet and the trail surface dark. I'll keep that in mind for the next time I ride.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Ordered a 4c x6 . Thanks guys.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> Ordered a 4c x6 . Thanks guys.


Convoy ?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Convoy ?


Yes, replacing all my junky flashlights with better ones. Probably wont use this on the bike though, because my zebralight works so well.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Tonight I finished one of my day-night rides ( start in day-end while night ) while running the A6 for about a half hour while using one of my new LG MJ1 cells ( 3500mAh ) and using just the #5 mode in the 7-mode menu. When I got home I charged the cell and it took exactly 318 mAh of charge. I've not done a discharge test on the LG cell yet but I'm expecting somewhere around a real 3300 mAh...


Some days ago I finally did do a discharge-charge test on the LG-MJ1 ( unprotected ) cell I bought from Orbtronic. The MJ1 took a 3354 mAh charge. Not too shabby. Nice to have other good choices for batteries other than just Panasonic.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

wicksey said:


> I've picked up a BLF A6 to start with. 2 hours at 450-500 lumen sounds like a good starting point, and I will always carry a spare cell or 2.


Wicks, I might owe you an apology. I'm not really sure the 5th mode on the A6 is an actual 450-500 lumen. I think I based that estimate on just doing some experimenting in dark parking lots and grassy surfaces. Throw on the 5th mode is about 100ft on smooth surfaces but on rough single track the throw is only about half that. Still a usable amount of light but if your bar light is brighter you won't notice it most of the time ( or until you start doing tight turns ).

I did another ride with the A6 on the lid tonight and this time it got a good amount of use both on the 5th mode and some on the 6th. The trails I rode tonight were technical and had lots of loose rock. Not the kind of trails I usually use a torch on but I wanted to travel lite tonight seeing I was starting in the day. On the faster downhill stuff I basically had to limit my speed some and use a little more caution. A single emitter torch just doesn't compare though to my best helmet lamp which is still the ITUO XP3. I still had a good time though. On the up-side I was still able to see around the tight turns without major issues. The A6 is still going to see major use when I start to ride the more moderate trails at some of the local parks.

Tonight I figured I used the A6 for about 30-40 minutes, mostly on the 5th mode with a couple minutes on high ( mode 6 ) for the last downhill. When I got home I put the battery in my new charger and it took 560 mAh worth of charge. Now when I put all things in perspective, ( real total battery capacity 3355 mAh ) and do the math, ( assuming I rode in the dark for half an hour ) my computations tell me I could of rode for close to 3hrs before needing to exchange batteries. That's why I don't think the 5th mode is 500 lumen. It's likely more like 300-350. I guess it seems brighter because of the beam pattern but the math is telling a different story. The only way to know for sure would be to measure the current while in use but that is extremely difficult to do with torches. I would need some jumper wires and some clamps. Maybe I can pick some up at Lowes this week if I get a chance. Once I get an amp readout ( I have a meter ) I can refer to the Cree charts for lumen output.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Lately I've been using my wiz20 for after work smooth single track rides. I always pack a torch in the framebag. Nice to see your getting some great runtimes with the BLF a6, catman!
That light is a no-brainer for less than $20.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> Lately I've been using my wiz20 for after work smooth single track rides. I always pack a torch in the framebag. Nice to see your getting some great runtimes with the BLF a6, catman!
> That light is a no-brainer for less than $20.


I forget what I paid for mine but likely not more than $25. Forgot to mention in my last posts that the A6 never really got hot. Of course it was likely only 75°F while I was riding that night. Damn I wish the boost mode lasted longer than 45 seconds! I wish there was a way to reprogram it to say, 3 minutes.

I rode the same trail system tonight only this time I opted for the more technical trails. Didn't use the A6 tonight although I did bring it along. I used my XP-3 on the lid instead. Having a great hi-output helmet lamp makes a world of difference once you start doing the technical downhills at night. With the XP3 I was just able to see the obstacles sooner and that makes a world of difference when you're looking for the best line and only have seconds to make a decision.

Hey, off topic question but; Anyone having any problems using the "Go Advanced" feature on the forum. If I use the "Go Advanced" and then try to use the "Preview post" feature I notice all the text ( both quote and my written text ) disappears from the box. ( WTF ? ) Anyway, it means you can't edit or add text unless you "back button" back to the "Quick Reply" box.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Continued from last post; Not to mention the "Edit Post" feature just brings up an empty box as well. It's been this way for 2-3 days now. PITA...I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

BLF A6 is great on the road, very impressed. Will see how we go on the technical trails over here at night, although the cheapo chinese combo I've been using in the past was more than capable.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Quite impressed with the tint and build quality. I can only get 2 mode groups (L/M/H; L/M/H/flash/strobe), not the features listed here:
http://toykeeper.net/torches/convoy/bistro-mini.txt


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> Quite impressed with the tint and build quality. I can only get 2 mode groups (L/M/H; L/M/H/flash/strobe), not the features listed here:
> http://toykeeper.net/torches/convoy/bistro-mini.txt


If you bought the torch from Gearbest than yes, you have the two mode groups. They tell you that in the product description. The firmware you linked to isn't something generally used by the Chinese sellers.

When I bought my first Convoy I bought it from Mountain Electronics. At the time they gave the buyer the choice of emitter, lens, driver and driver firmware. They also offered to do the actual build. I wanted it pre-built so I placed an order. Sadly ( the last time I looked ) they no longer offer to do any builds. You can order the parts but you have to do the build.

Anyway, the firmware ( guppydrv ) I ordered was similar to the one you linked to but truthfully a real PITA to use. I did manage to get to the menu I wanted but it wasn't easy. The ones sold by Gearbest are so much easier to change.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The true blf A6 was only available via one place (can't remember where now) as it was built through them. Anywhere else over there won't have toykeepers ui

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> The true blf A6 was only available via one place (can't remember where now) as it was built through them. Anywhere else over there won't have toykeepers ui
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Cheers

I got it through aliexpress, mainly because gearbest sporadically email spam me. They list:

_Default mode 2groups
Group 1 (3-Mode): 5% > 40% > 100%; Group 2 (5-Mode): 5% > 40% > 100%> Strobe> SOS
You can select other modes,there are several kinds of choice(only one group):
(mode option 1)5%low---30%mid---100%high---SOS---strobe
(mode option 2)5%low---30%mid---100%high
(mode option 3)10%low---100%high
(mode option 4)10%low---100%high--strobe _

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...135-3-2-Group-3-5-Mode/330416_1614328969.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Post deleted.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> Cheers
> 
> I got it through aliexpress, mainly because gearbest sporadically email spam me. They list:
> 
> ...


Okay, I see what you mean. I checked out the link you gave and it seems the product description is not complete or is just wrong. They describe the changing of mode menu the same as the Gearbest models but if you read the full product description they seem to claim there are two other mode groups available. Problem is they don't tell you how to access the other two mode groups.

If no one else knows than you are going to have to email the seller and ask, "How to access the other two groups". Don't be surprised though if they tell you there are only the two.

Not sure why you are so concerned about spam from seller you buy over the net from. Every time I buy anything on the net I get spam. I just take it in stride.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> If no one else knows than you are going to have to email the seller and ask, "How to access the other two groups". Don't be surprised though if they tell you there are only the two.
> 
> Not sure why you are so concerned about spam from seller you buy over the net from. Every time I buy anything on the net I get spam. I just take it in stride.


Yeah I see the GB one only lists two modes. So the same as what I got from aliexpress. Aliexpress was cheaper by a few NZ$.

I was getting spam now and then from GB even though I've specifically turned notifications off on my account email preferences. That annoys me. Been quiet since Jan though.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Little late to the party, but I'd recommend a Convoy M1 over an S2 or S3 for "throw" and heat management. I didn't like guppydrv as it didn't give me the mode spacing I wanted. Also the standard "on-time" mode memory sucks for bike use (and any other use if you ask me). If you have mode memory enabled, after 2 secs a half-click returns the same mode so you need to click twice to advance modes. If you have mode memory disabled if you wait longer than 2 seconds you're back to the first mode.

The answer for me was custom flashing of firmware to the modes I wanted, in the order I wanted, and converted to "off-time" memory with mode memory disabled. So no matter how long the light has been on a single half-click advances modes. From OFF the light always comes on in low mode. Driver flashing isn't too difficult, but requires some parts (not too expensive on the budget options for occasional use). Only some driver mcu's can be flashed (by us anyhow) with the typical Atmel Attiny13A on the Nanjg drivers being the most common one. LOTS of info and guides over at BLF and worth the time of anyone delving into light-nerd territory. The M1 and M2 are WAY easier to flash as the driver is only held in by a retaining ring instead of being soldered.

Some pics:
SOIC clip attached to the mcu on an S2 driver pill:



Successful flashing (sorry it's blurry):



-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Little late to the party, but I'd recommend a Convoy M1 over an S2 or S3 for "throw" and heat management. I didn't like guppydrv as it didn't give me the mode spacing I wanted. Also the standard "on-time" mode memory sucks for bike use (and any other use if you ask me). If you have mode memory enabled, after 2 secs a half-click returns the same mode so you need to click twice to advance modes. If you have mode memory disabled if you wait longer than 2 seconds you're back to the first mode.
> 
> The answer for me was custom flashing of firmware to the modes I wanted, in the order I wanted, and converted to "off-time" memory with mode memory disabled. So no matter how long the light has been on a single half-click advances modes. From OFF the light always comes on in low mode. Driver flashing isn't too difficult, but requires some parts (not too expensive on the budget options for occasional use). Only some driver mcu's can be flashed (by us anyhow) with the typical Atmel Attiny13A on the Nanjg drivers being the most common one. LOTS of info and guides over at BLF and worth the time of anyone delving into light-nerd territory. The M1 and M2 are WAY easier to flash as the driver is only held in by a retaining ring instead of being soldered.
> 
> ...


Nice to be able to flash your own firmware. The Guppydrv had like 11 mode options so I don't know what you were looking for. Still I would love to have the option to program "intensity" for each of the modes. Personally I love having mode memory. I like being able to turn a torch off and have it come back on in the mode it was last in.

Some of the torches I have do require more than one quick push of the button to change modes but it is something that is only occasional. The A6 I have has the most interesting mode menu as it allows you to go up or down the mode menu ( although down is somewhat hard to do and takes some practice ) Yep, if you have all that stuff and can dissect a torch then you are definitely a torch nerd.

I think the reason why people like the Convoy's is because of the uniform design. Makes it easier to mount to a helmet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*BLF A6; Current measurements vs. relative lumen outputs*



wicksey said:


> I've picked up a BLF A6 to start with. 2 hours at 450-500 lumen sounds like a good starting point, and I will always carry a spare cell or 2.


*Continued from my post ( #18 ) on the output of the BLF A6;*

Tonight I took the A6 and hooked up the amp meter to measure the amps on the upper modes. The 5th mode was giving me 650ma. 
The 6th mode was giving me 1300ma. and the boost mode about 2850ma.

Tests were done using my LG-MJ1 cells and my Etek digital ( cheapo ) multi-meter.

First, I'm surprised at how well my ballpark estimates were after I measured the recharge the battery took the last time I used it. Keep in mind now that the numbers I'm giving you are based on the Cree charts for XPL's. Not knowing which set of figures to use in the chart I based the lumen output on the H4 kit ( 5700K ) using the V6 emitter @ 25°C ( cold start ) which is 535 lumen @ 1050ma.

_Keep in mind I'm assuming an error rate of anywhere from 5-10%._ Real hard to get accurate numbers using a line chart but I did my best. So here's the skinny;



> 5th mode ~ 370 lumen @ 650ma
> 6th mode ~ 668 lumen @ 1300ma
> 7th(boost)~ 1170 lumen @ 2850 ma


Considering margin of error outputs could be less but regardless, these are nice outputs to work with. I truly believe that the 5th mode will continue to be most useful for the more moderate single tracks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Gearbest Convoy S2' current measurements*

Just out of curiosity I did a current measurement of the Gearbest Convoy S2 on the medium mode ( Cree XM-L2 neutral white emitter ). Measured output was a solid 1000ma. That made things easy. Outputs are listed on the chart for 1000ma @85°C so didn't have to do calculations....Still, not sure what bin was used by Gearbest, T6 or U2...so I'll give both. T6 ( neutral white ) was listed as 385 lumen and U2 bin ( neutral white ) was listing as 412 lumen. The highest mode measured 2400ma. That came out to 772 lumen for the T6 and 828 lumen for the U2 ( [email protected]°C ). ( Note: the Gearbest version has a 3-mode menu and 5 mode menu. I was using the 3-mode. I didn't measure the lowest mode )

I'm assuming of course that Gearbest is actually using the Cree products and not a Chinese clone emitter. Anyway I figure on medium mode the S2 should run about three hours assuming you have a battery =or>3000mAh. Just don't expect the full output for the whole three hours. The chart for the LG-MJ1 shows a steady voltage drop for 1000ma. till it gets to 2.75hrs. After that the voltage drop is much steeper but continues for over 3hrs. Cree chart indicates that @ 1000ma the emitter needs to maintain ~3 volts to maintain listed lumen output. The LG-MJ1 battery Chart shows the voltage dropping to 3 volts @~3.12hrs

Keep in mind if you are using different batteries the results will likely not be the same. Good Panasonics though should give you close to the same results.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zerafael said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this convoy M1 a good helmet light with a bt40s on the bars?
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...cree-xm-l-t6-3c-2-group-35-mode-led-flas-2020


This post transferred to this thread which is more in topic to the posters question. ~ ~ ~

I see no reason why the M1 wouldn't work unless your helmet doesn't have a vent hole configuration conducive to mounting a helmet torch.

I should also note a couple things; The 40S uses NW LED's. The torch you linked to is using a bright white LED tint. You would be better served using a torch with an emitter that is in the neutral white LED tint so that the tints match better. Check with Gearbest. They might have the M1 in NW. ( I didn't see a NW offering with the M1 on Fasttech ) Not to mention you might want a more up-to-date emitter like the XM-L2 or XP-L. The one you linked to was using just an old school XML T6.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if you're in the US or not, but Mountain Electronics is THE place to buy Convoy lights with the ability to get custom firmware, custom builds, various tints, adding/decreasing current regulators, etc. . .

And yes, an M1 is a good choice so long as your fine with the beam pattern (should be good with the BT40S) and limited runtime from a single cell.

-Garry


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

for the handlebar light... I've rattled a few to darkness, one Convoy went about 50 yds and went dark. Now my bar lights are fully potted (I think with something like JBWeld) and haven't destroyed any since. For the helmet, I've used stock A6s and Convoys with no issues, my skinny neck provides the damping...


----------

